# Finding a good breeder=frustrating



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm searching for an adult bird to join my flock and hopefully improve it a little bit.
I've been searching high and low..hours on end and can't find ANYTHING! I'm hoping maybe someone in here could help me out a little bit.
I prefer a bird who was in the NY-CT-NJ area if possible, but may consider shipping for the right bird.

I want a LARGE bird with a nice crest. I found a breeder who has a 10 month old PF cinnamon pied split to whiteface (he is VERY light..almost looks like a split) and a few month old female whiteface cinnamon pearl pied. She's 8-9 hours away from me, but I will be going to the NYC area next week and that will cut it down to 4 hours and she agreed to drive half way. She sent me pictures and his crest isn't very big and I don't know if that will or even can change as he ages. She does have beautiful birds and even has a grand champion who is absolutely breath taking! 
I'm iffy on the birds and i'm definitely going to keep my options open for a little bit.
If anyone can send me some information on a great breeder, that would be wonderful!
I'd love a PF, but i'll keep my options open.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Crests do get bigger Echo had barely any crest when we got him and nw its nice and full and tall...

But i can totally empathise with the search for a decent breeder, I want to get a normal GCC in January, and for once I want one that isn't a rescue, isn't a reject (i.e. christmas present that is no longer wanted), one thats been handreared and spoon fed and already learnt to eat veggies and pellets. I've so far found a breeder who wanted to sell me a a six week old, one who only gavage fed and one who insisted they could only sell me a pineapple mutation as normals didn't make good pets? I've finally found a decent breeder but from the looks of it the clutch he's waiting on (from which I'd be getting a chick) is a dud.... One day I will find what I'm after, or I may be very lucky and an egg will still hatch....


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Its weird, there are a ton of websites for breeders listed, but most of them are no longer available or haven't been updated in years.
Its almost like all the bird breeders have just dropped off the earth. I've also noticed the number of shows posted and clubs decreased aswell. I wonder if it was because how bad the economy has been.


----------



## sissy (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe check out a Cockatiel Bird Club in the area, give them a call they may have some names.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I found this breeder through AvianWeb: http://www.luccelliera.com/contact.html

And 2 others

http://www.mariasbirds.com/default.html

http://fancyfeathersaviary.com/

You can also search for breeders: http://www.birdbreeders.com/BreederSearch.aspx


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

too bad you arent looking in canada... there's some nice breeders around here. ill look up the shipping ones for you. you could see if they'd ship them to you. the breeder i got dally from doesnt ship.... but theres a close-ish one to me that does (pretty sure will do to the states as well as they ship through airlines. ill post the link. they should have photos of their birds. theyre still running i know this for sure. 


http://www.inwoodsaviary.com/


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I was running into that issue as well earlier in the year. Half the links on google are no longer any good. Or most breeders are in Texas/Pennsylvania/Indiana and none in my area. Very frustrating!!!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there an aviary or avian vet nearby whom you could consult? The man who runs a local aviary referred me to (of all places) the petstore where I got Machi; it is a family-run operation, and he said it's the only store he'll sell his 'tiels to.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I did find someone 10 miles away from the Bronx who was selling normal pearl split to PF cockatiel chicks.
I asked him how much they weighed, pedigrees, and if he had any adults available.. I just got this response:
"hi there, seems like you are a serious breeders you can reach me @ 631-***-**** i will be able to answer your questions.
thx
al"

LOL..I HATE calling people, but if I want to find a bird I better suck it up and see what he has to say.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

ME TOO! Calling gives me an anxiety attack haha, not really but I hate it. D it for the birdy!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I hate talking on the phone most of the time, email and texting is so much easier. He can't really send you pictures over a phone. Hopefully he has what you're looking for!!!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

One of the reasons why I liked the breeder I bought from is because she phoned me as soon as she received my email query, to tell me all about her tiels and ask me what I was wanting one for and if I wanted to come and visit them before they were weaned, it was quite refreshing to not just get a one sentence reply which I often got from other breeders who weren't so quite passionate about their tiels... I could tell she enjoyed raising them.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

same with dally's breeder. she loves her tiels a lot. they're her favourite birds to raise and she specifically picked dally for me as she knew she was gonna be my first bird... so she picked the calmest and gentlest one and worked with her the most to make her completely friendly before i got her. even after if i had any questions, she had no problem answering them. she even showed me the rest of the birds and even gave me all of dally's info. i know what you mean. as for where i got tsuka, i asked when he was born she told me "hes 5 months old". wouldnt give a date. so i picked a date 5 months before the day i got him. said his father was a pied... no he was pearl split pied. he didnt show visual pied traits. his mother didnt either. his mother was a whitefaced cinnamon pearl. she at least sent me photos of his parents... i didnt get to see dally's parents so i dunno any other split she has besides pied (shows it.)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL..I HATE calling people, but if I want to find a bird I better suck it up and see what he has to say
----------------------------------------

LOL...am I am the opposote...I HATE those that inquire that DO NOT phone when requested to. Most breeders that want you to phone will ask questions to learn what experience you have with the mutations, what environment their going into etc. They can tell more from a persons voice than emails back and forth.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Ah ok. I'm just somewhat scared hes going to try to coax me into buying something I don't want or I'll just say something completely STUPID because i'm nervous.
Thanks to you Susanne I have learned A LOT more about mutations, so maybe I won't sound all too dumb LOL.
I tried to find a good mutation to breed my WF lutino too and I read a few times PF are good. I liked yellow cheek, but ALL my birds have WF in them so that was an automatic out. I really like the different cheek patches.

And the bird(s) would be going to a good home..big cage, lots of toys, different perches, good diet, interaction..whole nine yards!

I'm going to try to give him a call today.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

So I called him and Susanne, you couldn't have been anymore right! He wanted to see what I was getting into. We were on the phone for 45 minutes! He has a cinnamon pastelface split to pearl that he might be willing to let go of. I'm waiting on some pictures. He wanted to trade for a pied, but I don't have any to give up LOL. 
He was saying how he's bought birds from all of these breeders I've heard of before. 
Good thing is, he was saying that I seem to be very knowledgeable and I know what I'm doing going by the information I was telling him and the sound of my voice. 
Lets see how this goes.. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Susanne has taught us all a lot about our birds...I'm same as you I just get really nervous about calling people. What if I make a mistake and they don't like me you know? But I did have to suck it up when I got my WF lutino six months ago and it wasn't soooo bad. Hopefully this is the tiel you're looking for!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I too hate talking on the phone, I always get my mum to ring up for me.. :lol: I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

wow you guys must be young 

Cheryl, glad you called him, seems like it was a positive experience and you found out a lot - it's great when you fine you have stuff in common! I doubt he was ever going to think you're stupid because you're not. I say stupid stuff every day to people. Sometimes Arnie even looks at me like I'm stupid haha. I'm cool.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm frustrated as well. I've been trying to find breeders in the WI/IL/MN area to finish off my flock and I've had no luck. There aren't even any rehomings around anymore.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I'm frustrated as well. I've been trying to find breeders in the WI/IL/MN area to finish off my flock and I've had no luck. There aren't even any rehomings around anymore.


Kristin have you thought about looking in the Indiana/Michigan area? I know when I was looking for a breeder I checked hoobly.com and there seemed to be a lot of birds available there. At least it's a place to start. And yes I'm young, 22 lol, and I'm just very nervous but when it comes to my birds I'll talk anyone's ear off if they listen!!!


----------

